# Top down sweaters free K patterns



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I was looking at the new free patterns from DROPs, and was amazed to find a few top down sweaters. Their patterns are notorious for being hard to follow, but these don't look too bad.

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/search.php

If the link doesn't take you to the right page, you can pull up "top down" under the attributes and they will all be listed on the page.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I have some of their patterns and their wording is a bit confusing, not the ordinary lingo I am used to. but, I was able to make out what the meanings were.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I've read so many complaints about Drops patterns that I will not consider using one.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

The link above brings up all crochet items. Is that what you intended? For some reason I thought I would be looking at knit sweaters.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I tried with drops.even ordered their muskat cotton. I have decided I am too old to waste my time frogging and stressing over a pattern when I could be knitting other projects.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you. I found a beautiful Aran sweater with intricate cables. That just went on my to do list.


----------



## Strawberry (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you I haven't looked at their site for a while, I now have a raglan jumper and two summer top patterns to do for me when I've finished the cardigans I'm in the process of doing for my nieces :thumbup:


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

There are some knit items, but they usually have some crochet on the too. I have not been to their site for a while either, but the things they show are very beautiful. The newest thing I've noticed is that along with the written instructions they have added diagrams and charts, which is helpful. I have not tried one of their patterns yet, but I have found crochet generally is a little on the "intuitive" side. With a little finessing things turn out well. Being an arty type, "close enough is good enough" (for me).


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

attycasner said:


> Thank you. I found a beautiful Aran sweater with intricate cables. That just went on my to do list.


Could you share the link? I love Aran patterns.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I was looking at the new free patterns from DROPs, and was amazed to find a few top down sweaters. Their patterns are notorious for being hard to follow, but these don't look too bad.
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/search.php
> 
> If the link doesn't take you to the right page, you can pull up "top down" under the attributes and they will all be listed on the page.


Thank you for providing the link to free Drops patterns. I love their designs and can usually figure them out. But, all I see are crochet patterns. Is there a way to link to their free knit patterns? Thanks.


----------

